
A major new Intel processor flaw could defeat encryption and DRM protections - partingshots
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/6/21167782/intel-processor-flaw-root-of-trust-csme-security-vulnerability
======
based2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22495251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22495251)

